# Downsampling Probleme



## ATIMasterX2 (10. August 2009)

Also, ich hab jetzt einiges über Downsampling gelesen, weiß aber immer noch nicht warum es bei mir nicht geht: Ich erstelle bei PowerStrip einen "Angepassten Monitor Treiber", geh dann in den Geräte-Manager, auf Monitore dann auf die Eigenschaften meines Monitors und auf "Treiber Aktualisieren", wähl dann den Angepassten Treiber aus, bejahe dann die nachfrage ob der Unsignierte Treiber installiert werden soll und dann müsste ja alles OK sein, is es aber nicht. Wenn ich dann versuche die Auflösung zu ändern kann ich immernoch den selben Auflösungen einstellen wie zuvor.

Ach übrigens: Ich hab ne NVIDIA und hab Vista x64.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. August 2009)

Geh in Nvidia Systemsteuerung->Dann machst du bei falchbildschirmskalierung "DIe integrierte Skalierung verwenden-> jetz gehst du zu benutzdefinierte Auflösungen->Haken bei "HD-Auflösungen..." und "Modi zulassen..."
jetz bei erstellen ne neue Auflösung probieren, Timimg standard vllt. mal auf manuell probieren.


----------



## NVC (12. September 2009)

Hallo PCGH Community.

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Downsampling.


Sobald ich den Treiber mit der Powerstrip modifitziere und installiert habe, ist es automatisch schon möglich 1920x1080 einzustellen.

In dem Monitortreiber habe ich einmal 3360x2100 und 2400x1500 ausprobiert, bei beiden kam es bei verschiedenen Variationen der Auflösungen zu fehlschlägen. Das erhöhen der Gesamtzahl der Pixel hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Ab und zu kommt auch einfach nur ein 10px breiter Balken, der ganz oben ein Teil des Desktops darstellt, der Rest ist dann schwarz.

Hier noch ein paar Details:

Zotac GTX 275
Treiberversion 190.60
Samsung SyncMaster 223BW (22")


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. September 2009)

Probier mal erster die Auflösung so in der NV Systemsteuerung einzustellen wie ichs oben beschrieben hab.
Dann taste dich mal langsam vor, immer mal 100px erhöhen.
Geht nicht unbedingt immer so viel; bei meinem 19" gingen auch "nur" 2320x1856.
Edit:
Ich nehm an du hast Vista oder 7?


----------



## NVC (12. September 2009)

Im NV treiber habe ich von 1920x1600 jeweils einen 10er, einen 50er und einen 100er Schritt gemacht.

Bringt alles nichts.

In der Anleitung aus dem Forum konnte man die direkt im Treiber eingetragene Auflösung in der Anzeige von Windows auswählen, bei mir bleibt es bei jedem Versuch auf 1920x1080.


BS ist Vista x64.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. September 2009)

Aber das "Test" in der NV Systemsteurung ging oder was?
Probier mal unterschiedliche Timing EInstellungen.
Vielleicht ist aber auch einfach die Grenze erreicht..


----------



## NVC (12. September 2009)

Der Test funktioniert nicht.

Entweder ist nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm oder ein Streifen wird oben am Bildschrim dargestellt.


Ich finde es eben nur komisch, dass bei eingestellten 2560x1600 diese Optionen nicht in der Anzeige zur Verfügung stehen, sondern eben nur bis 1920x1080, bei einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. September 2009)

Vllt. geht einfach nicht mehr.
Also wenns bei Test nciht geht dann gehts nicht- geiler Satz, war zumindest bei mir so.
haben unterschiedlich Timings nichts gebracht?


----------



## NVC (13. September 2009)

Ich denke, dass das Problem beim Monitortreiber liegt, weil man nach dessen Installation nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 wählen kann.

Diese Auflösung wird allerdings auch schon im nVidia Treiber angezeigt. 
Was ich aber eben noch komisch finde ist, dass die Auflösung bei GTA IV und CS:S nicht einstellbar sind, sondern bisher nur bei Crysis Warhead funktionierte.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (13. September 2009)

Also bei mir war das am Anfang auch so dass ich nicht in jedem Spiel meine Auflösungen einstellen konnte.
Ich habe sie dann nochmal überarbeitet und andere Timings versucht dann gings.


----------



## germanman (14. September 2009)

Hi,
also bei mir geht garnichts. Egal was ich eintippe es kommt immer: Test ist fehlgeschlagen. Die benutzerspezifische Auflösung xxxx*xxxx(Halt die von mir eingetippte Auflösung) bei 59 hz 32bit wird nicht von ihrer Anzeige unterstützt. Was kann das sein?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. September 2009)

Vielleicht wär es hilfreich deine Grafikkarte, OS, Monitor zu kennen.
Wie bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## germanman (14. September 2009)

Hi, ich hab eine 8800gt 1gb vram, einen 22 zöller 1680*1050. Ich bin so vorgegangen wie es auf der PCGH DVD beschrieben wurde. Nichts geht.


----------



## Elzoco (14. September 2009)

bei mir geht auch nix (88gt 512MB, Acer V223W 1680x1050)


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. September 2009)

Also bei mir sieht das so aus:
Man sollte halt immer in kleineren Schritten anfangen und bei kleinen Monitoren scheint mehr zu gehen als bei großen


----------



## germanman (14. September 2009)

Auch bei kleinen schritten geht nichts. Wenn ich von 1680*1050 auf 1780*1150 geht es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. September 2009)

Vielleicht hilft es das korrekte Seitenverhältnis beizubehalten?
Oder test unterschiedliche Timings.
Das ist wirklich n bissl wenig. Könntest auch Pech haben.


----------



## david430 (14. September 2009)

wenn dein monitor 75 hz unterstützt, kannste ma 72 hz versuchen, die funktionieren bei mir am besten, soweit es bei mir voranschreitet , jedenfalls versuch ma ein paar unterschiedliche hz fequenzen, wenn dann die meldung erscheint input not supported dann ists mit der frequenz nix, andere timings ham bei mir auch nicht funktioniert, manchmal sinds ganz krumme zahlen die man einstellen muss, bei mir beispielsweise funktionierts mit 1680x1050 nicht, aber mit 1068x1049 oder mit 1688x1055. dir wird die auflösung klein vorkommen, aber bei meinem 1440x900 19" monitor mit analoger schnittstelle scheint nicht mehr zu gehen....

bei mir ist aber der limitierende faktor das vertikale... ich kann z.b. 2500x1000 einstellen, aber das sieht natürlich nicht soo toll aus , und die skalierung von 16:10 kann ich auch nicht einstellen, weil das nur bei digitalen geht und ich en analogen screen hab. ich könnte pech heißen !


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. September 2009)

Probier vllt. auch mal 59Hz.


----------



## david430 (14. September 2009)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Probier vllt. auch mal 59Hz.



also wenn die meldung mir gegolten hat, dann kann ich verkünden:
input not supported


----------



## germanman (14. September 2009)

Also mehr wie 59 hz geht bei mir garnicht. Und was kann ich bei den Timings ändern?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. September 2009)

Wieso geht nicht mehr als 59Hz? Komisch.
Bei den Timings halt einfach mal testen Auto oder CVT ging bei mir gut.
Irgendwie hab ich jetz lust bekommen nochn bissl zu probieren ob bei meinem nochn Tick geht.


----------



## Elzoco (15. September 2009)

jetzt gehts


----------



## germanman (15. September 2009)

-.- Es geht immer noch nicht. Hab so ziemlich alles probiert. Alle Timings, verschiedene Auflösungen aber immer wieder: Die auflösung wird von ihrer Anzeige nicht unterstützt. Ich bin kurz davor es aufzugeben. Selbst wenn ich von 1680*1050 auf 1682*1052 will geht es nicht. Was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## Goldfinger (15. September 2009)

Ich habe das selbe Problem und probiere hier schon seit 17.00 ununterbrochen rum 
Da er mir immer sagt das die Auflösung von meiner Anzeige nicht unterstützt wird müsste das ja bedeuten das der selbstgemachte Monitor-Treiber nicht funktioniert, oder?
Oder woher soll das Treiber-Panel wissen das mein Monitor die Auflösung nicht wiedergeben kann?
Ich habe mittlerweile 5 eigene und 1. geladenen Treiber ausprobiert ohne erfolg.


----------



## david430 (15. September 2009)

@goldfinger
also ich hatte auch mal ein paar probleme mit auflösung kann nicht wiedergegeben werden. da gibts 2 lösungsansätze bei mir. als 1. würde ich noch einmal den standartmonitortreiber installieren und danach nochmal den modifizierten... was hast du für ne auflösung, die lösung in pcgh war nämlich für 16:10 monitore, vielleicht machts nen unterschied, wenn du die max. auflösung in deinem monitorformat wiedergibst.
als 2. lösungsansatz kannst du mal versuchen eine gerade erhöhung zu versuchen. also wenn ich die auflösung beispielsweise um 33.33 periode % erhöhe funktioniert es nicht. probiere mal im faktor 1,25 oder 1,2 oder 1,3 oder 1,5 etc...


----------



## Goldfinger (16. September 2009)

Ich habe einen Samsung 2232BW 16:10. Somit konnte ich die Einstellungen genau so übernehmen.
Ich habe deine beiden Tips befolgt aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich vermute das es evtl. am Treiber liegen könnte. Momentan habe ich den 190.62.
Laut PCGH müsste es mit dem Treiber auch funzen, oder?


----------



## david430 (16. September 2009)

also die 190er sind net so besonders für downsampling. der beste hierfür ist der 182.50. ich finde auch, dass dieser bisher der ausgereifteste ist, aber er ist ja schon zu alt, vo daher... aber eig müsste es scho funktionieren...

wie hast du den treiber installiert im gerätemanager???, also du musst den erst schreiben. danach monitor und auf den monitor doppelklicken. danach registerkarte treiber und dann treiber aktualisieren. dann auf dem comp nach treiber suchen, anschließend "aus einer liste auswählen", dann auf den knopf datenträger, dann nochma durchsuchen in dem neuen fenster, dann die datei suchen, anklicken, damit sie bei dateiname erscheint, dann auf öffnen. dann bei installieren von datenträger auf ok und dann den unsignierten treiber trotzdem installieren bei der meldung. und dann müsste es eig gehen...


----------



## germanman (16. September 2009)

Ich hab die Tipps auch befolgt. Hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht.


----------



## david430 (16. September 2009)

heiei, dieses downsampling. ma noch ne frage, habt ihr nen digitalen oder analogen monitorausgang?


----------



## germanman (16. September 2009)

Digital. Hab jetzt mal die 182er installiert bringt aber keinen unterschied.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (16. September 2009)

Hab auch digital. Hat eigtl ganz git gefunzt ei mir, musste nicht lang rumdoktern. Naja schon paar mal probieren.


----------



## david430 (16. September 2009)

also wenn der digital ist, kannste mal die bildschirmskalierung versuchen...


----------



## Goldfinger (17. September 2009)

Bei mir hats geklappt *freu*
Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen einen älteren Treiber zu Installieren weil Win7 mir immer wieder sofort seinen eigenen draufgebügelt hat. Aber daran hats auch nicht gelegen.

Ich habe einfach die .inf Datei aus meinem neu gezogenen Treiber manuell bearbeitet und den dann Installiert und tadaa..


----------



## germanman (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gehjts jetzt auch


----------



## foxhound (8. März 2010)

Hallo,
habe drei vers. Auflösungen erarbeitet, aber in Spielen wird das nicht angewand... es bleibt die selbe Auflösung nur das das Bild größer dargestellt wird.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (8. März 2010)

Welchen Treiber benutzt du und welche Auflösung hast du eingestellt?
Mal unterschiedliche Skalierungen durchprobiert?


----------



## foxhound (8. März 2010)

Treiber ist 196.21 hab gelesen sollte damit klappen...

Auflösungen sind:
2520x1576
2520x1418
und 2488x1400 (ca. 16:9)

Monitor ist ein Acer x243H (24")


----------



## ruffy1978 (28. März 2011)

moin!

also, ich habe noch ne guten alten 19 zöller tft...

habe mal +50% eingestellt, sprich 1920x1536 bei 50Hz.

crysis(1) im dx9 modus gestartet...

sieht eigentlich alles sehr gut aus aber bei wasserdarstellung habe ich ab und zu grafikfehler 

könnte das an dieser "Gesamtzahl der Pixel" einstellung liegen?? da habe ich nix verändert weil das im threat leider sehr schlecht erklärt wurde! da wird nur von erhöhung des wertes gesprochen und ein beispiel für full hd geräte genannt. aber wie man den wert erhöht bzw. in welcher relation wird nicht beschrieben  

momentan steht das bei mir auf 1688 und 1066...

für tips wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## ruffy1978 (29. März 2011)

nich alle auf einmal bitte...


----------



## ruffy1978 (20. Juli 2011)

das läuft ja echt klasse hier... -.-


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade angefangen mich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und bin nach der Anleitung von PCGH vor gegangen. 

Ergebnis: Die kleinsten Veränderungen erzeugen einen schwarzen Bildschirm.

Habe die Vermutung es könnte am Treiber (275.33) liegen! Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juli 2011)

@ruffy GraKa übertaktet?
@Duke könnte sein da der 275er recht verbuggt ist. Aber manche Monitore sind auch einfach nicht DS fähig.


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Juli 2011)

Wäre ja echt schade bei meinem LG L246WH 24"


----------

